# ND HUNTERS - PLEASE ACT NOW!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

SB 2229 is upon us in the legislative session. This is pretty much a no-tresspass bill that will greatly affect anyone who field hunts. If it passes, you MUST have *WRITTEN permission* to drive into a field to setup decoys.

Being heard Friday morning at 9 a.m. - I hope to see some of you there.

This is a BAD BILL - please notify the Senate Committee ASAP and let them know, DO NOT PASS SB 2229:

Stanley W. Lyson - Chairman ....Email [email protected] 
Ben Tollefson - Vice Chairman.... Email [email protected] 
Layton W. Freborg.... 701-442-5712 
Joel C. Heitkamp ....Email [email protected] 
Jim Pomeroy.... Email [email protected] 
Constance Triplett....Email [email protected] 
Herbert Urlacher.... 701-974-3682

PLEASE TAKE 2 MINUTES OUT OF YOUR DAY TO DO SOMETHING THAT WILL GREATLY AFFECT YOUR WATERFOWL HUNTING. PASS THIS ALONG TO EVERYONE YOU KNOW TO DO THE SAME!


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

Emails Sent. Thanks for the heads up Chris


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

E-mails sent and calls made. That would be such an inconvience for us hunters. Not to mention to the land owners as well! Horrible Bill!!


----------



## husmann14 (Jan 23, 2007)

is there hole bunch of hunters driving on farmers land withour permission
TAKE'M :sniper:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

written permission is a whole lot harder to get than verbal permission.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

fishhook said:


> written permission is a whole lot harder to get than verbal permission.


That's what bothers me. I have no problem getting permission but what about when you find a field on Friday...call the farmer who lives 45 miles away......and get permission. So that would require 90 miles round trip just to stay legal when the farmer has no problem with you being on the land to begin with.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I understand the concept of written permission but what would be the problem with having just verbal permission? Is it to clear up the loose ends if something were to go wrong on the land or what?

Emails sent


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Hearing is Friday 1/26/2007 make the call write the email and send it please.

FRI 01/26 09:00 AM Fort Lincoln Room 
SB 2229 S-NATRES Chairman: Sen. S. Lyson 
Short Title: Relating to driving offroad for hunting purposes

This is a trespass bill please do not support this legislation!!

Stanley W. Lyson - Chairman ....Email [email protected] 
Ben Tollefson - Vice Chairman.... Email [email protected] 
Layton W. Freborg.... 701-442-5712 
Joel C. Heitkamp ....Email [email protected] 
Jim Pomeroy.... Email [email protected] 
Constance Triplett....Email [email protected] 
Herbert Urlacher.... 701-974-3682


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Stan lyson actually e*mailed me back and thanked me for my view points. Here i was thinking they would just get discarded.

Although...from the way i understand it i sent my viewpoints yesterday the hearing was this morning and he e*mailed me back just now. So who know's if he read it before this mornings hearing.


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

Technically you are supposed to have WRITTEN permission to hunt on posted land right now. It is just one of those things that no one cares to do and no one gets busted for.


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

are you positive you have to have written permission to hunt posted land, cause i've never heard that. ??


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

cranebuster said:


> Technically you are supposed to have WRITTEN permission to hunt on posted land right now. It is just one of those things that no one cares to do and no one gets busted for.


That is false, it is at the landowners disgretion whether it is written or verbal


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Written Permission is only required for TRAPPING. There is no provision in the current posting law that states otherwise.

Bob


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

thank you


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Bob Kellam said:


> Written Permission is only required for TRAPPING. There is no provision in the current posting law that states otherwise.
> 
> Bob


True bob, but if the landowner reguires written permission to obtain permission, then thats the route that has to be taken, right?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

The landowner has the right to require written permission, fees or whatever. There is nothing in the Century Code that dictates written permission is required except for trapping that I am aware of.

Bob


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Bob, any news on how the bill faired today/


----------



## sloughslapper (Jan 22, 2007)

Being a n00b on this site, do you know what my first thought was after reading this thread?

_"I need to buy my own chunk of hunting property so I don't have to deal with this."_

The worry by farmers and ranchers is that hunters are gobbling up too much land at inflated prices. It is this very type of legislative action that is causing us (hunters) to go this route. The farmers and ranchers are windmilling themselves with legislation like this.


----------

